# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Detecting Winstrol (Dihydrotestosterone) by my doctor

## xavierlafleur

I've been receiving hormone replacement therapy for the past ten years. My doctor told me my next blood test, scheduled for 1 September, will include my Testosterone levels .

I want to go on a cutting phase and am thinking about taking Dihydrotestosterone injections. I would like to know if my doctor's blood test for testosterone levels will detect injected Winstrol .

1 September will be the end of the testosterone injection my doctor gives me so he will be expecting fairly low testosterone levels. If the Winstrol raises the level he will know I've done something so it is important I know if his test will detect a difference.

Thanks

----------


## Bonaparte

Winstrol is not DHT. If it were, it would be called dihydrotestosterone, not stanozolol . 
It won't show up on anything but a steroid test. But it will **** up your lipids, which may concern him.

----------


## xavierlafleur

> Winstrol is not DHT. If it were, it would be called dihydrotestosterone, not stanozolol . 
> It won't show up on anything but a steroid test. But it will **** up your lipids, which may concern him.




"Winstrol (Stanozolol) is a really interesting variant of Dihydrotestosterone. Its been modified at the A-ring (theres 4 rings on steroids usually), to make another whole ring called a pyrazol group."

Hi and thanks for answering. Obviously one of us is wrong :Smilie: 

No, as I'm receiving testosterone replacement therapy I only have full lab work done once a year.
Normally my doctor only checks RBC, PSA and Estradiol and he does this every 2 or 3 months. No lipids. For whatever reason he wants to test testosterone levels this time.

----------


## jtuner77

This will affect Test levels adversely in your case. Do not do it.

----------


## Bonaparte

> "Winstrol (Stanozolol ) is a really interesting variant of Dihydrotestosterone. It’s been modified at the A-ring (there’s 4 rings on steroids usually), to make another whole “ring” called a pyrazol group."
> 
> Hi and thanks for answering. Obviously one of us is wrong
> 
> No, as I'm receiving testosterone replacement therapy I only have full lab work done once a year.
> Normally my doctor only checks RBC, PSA and Estradiol and he does this every 2 or 3 months. No lipids. For whatever reason he wants to test testosterone levels this time.


Are you seriously implying that I'm wrong, or did I just misinterpret that comment? 
What do you think a VARIANT is? It means that it is related to DHT, but is not the same thing. Only actual DHT will show up on a blood hormone panel. 

And Jtuner: it won't affect his test levels, because he's already on TRT. You cannot suppress exogenous test with other AAS.

However, in addition to throwing off your lipids, Winstrol will increase free test, lower SHBG and estrogen, and increase liver enzymes. All of these changes might freak out your doctor.

----------


## xavierlafleur

var·i·ant

noun /ˈve(ə)rēənt/ 
variants, plural

A form or version of something that differs in some respect from other forms of the same thing or from a standard

----------


## Bonaparte

> var·i·ant
> 
> noun /ˈve(ə)rēənt/ 
> variants, plural
> 
> A form or version of something that differs in some respect from other forms of the same thing or from a standard


Ok, so you weren't trying to tell me I was wrong? lol

----------


## diva123

Hormone replacement therapy is a very hard reasearch work and then find this but I think it is not good for our health......

Can you tell me is it good for our health???

Thanks all in advance...

----------

